# Homemade Dog Stew



## NatalieAnne (Jul 23, 2016)

I needed to use up some of my freezer contents as well some dry goods. Yesterday I unpacked my new Instant Pot & read about it. Early this evening, using Rick Woodford's "Feed Your Best Friend Better" recipes as a guide & what was available here, I prepared a chicken & barly stew: 3 & 1/2 lbs. chicken thighs, 1 1/2 C. hulled barley (a cup less than a recipe suggested as I have no dogs on a diet) 2 C. green peas, diced carrots, & 5 C. Water.

Some believe garlic is good for dogs while others say it's a no no. So no garlic in this stew.

I skinned the thighs (so the chicken weighs less than the package states). There was still a bit of fat on the chicken. Though I deboned the thighs & cut the chicken into bits with kitchen shears, I threw in the bones, which will be removed later minus the cartilage which will stay in the stew.

I plan to bag stew into 2/3 C. per zip lock & freeze, useing 1/3 C. Per day per dog mixed with a good dry food. I'll read about additives. One additive will be a portion of a crushed alfalfa tablet. If I had powdered egg shell prepared I would also add a bit of that just before serving. 

Does anyone else making homemade dog food include the skin with their chicken, or some of the skins? I wonder how the skins, if baked to a crisp & broken into pieces, would work as a treat for training. 

It took me an hour to get everything in the pot & the prep. area & utensils cleaned up.


----------



## NatalieAnne (Jul 23, 2016)

It is early on in the cooking process of the stew but I can see very clearly 1 & 1/2 cups of barley is way too much for what I was aiming for. I would like the meat to be the main ingredient, veggies second, with a bit of filler. Next time I'll try 3/4 C. & work down from there if need be.

I would have saved out the bones & given raw to the dogs, but am too anxious to try that after seeing the X-rays of dogs with abdominal contents blocked with bone. On the other hand, the benefit of raw bones keeping their teeth clean is so appealing.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Dog safe!*

Your title made me double take! I thought the dog was in the stew!
Eric.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Your doggy stew sounds good, I make meals for the girls too but haven't used chicken skin. DH often comes in and says "smells good, is that for us or the dogs?" I'm too nervous about raw chicken bones, necks etc too, I stick to the big beef and buffalo bones.


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

I love that book and I love cooking for the dogs but between Rocky's issues and Addison's finicky tummy when she came to us it makes me nervous. I haven't done any home cooking for them in ages. I'd love to make up a stew, even if it's just for a topper but I am afraid she will just vomit it up. When she likes something she tends to go nuts and then it's all over.


----------



## NatalieAnne (Jul 23, 2016)

I researched a little bit more concerning chicken fat & am glad I tossed it out. Too much fat can cause pancreatitis so I won't be making any crispy treats with it.

It is fun to cook for them. Both dogs liked the stew this morning. I mixed half & half with kibble. The barley was a hit with my Chi when compared to rice. And both dogs prefer the home cooked over the kibble as well as home cooked over canned grain free. 

Now the trick is still to make the kibble (more balanced than I trust my own homemade to be) more interesting. I may have to grind up the kibble & mix it in with homemade. There is quite the smorgasbord ($$$) of kibbles here.

Another possibility is to try 1/2 Spot Farms dehydrated grain free with 1/2 homemade. And, Spot Farms sure looks to be a very space saving dog food to have on hand along with the fact it is "All Life Stages". This is my favorite idea thus far but I haven't tried it yet. I do have one envelope of it.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

It sounds delicious! Just wanted to reassure you that raw chicken necks are fine. Buck has been eating 2-4 every night since he was a puppy. No blockages, no choking and bright white teeth. I special order them by the case from HEB, a Texas supermarket, and trim off most of the fat. Those are fed at night.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I too have an Instant Pot. I LOVE that thing and cook in it probably 4 or 5 days a week. Never for the dogs yet, just for us. But have made some yummy stuff and so easy. This week I have made Corn Chowder, Meatloaf, Enchiladas, and tonight is Stroganoff. My husband is Cuban, and we make their national dish, Arroz con Pollo and it comes out so good!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I cook chicken for the dogs all the time, and they definitely get all of the skin, fat, gristle and even cartilage. Chicken bones get boiled 2 or 3 times because the dogs love the stock. 

One of my favorite dog suppers is what I call chicken and stuffing. I just put cooked chicken (bite-sized pieces, including skin and anything edible), bread and sometimes cooked carrots in a bowl and cover with chicken stock. Put it in the refrigerator over night. The stock jells and we have a nice dinner for the dogs the next night.


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

Oh yea, I didn't even answer that part. I have made meals using skin and all-particularly boneless thighs with skin. Just Food For Dogs I used to buy the vitamin packets and follow the recipes-they make fully balanced meals. The fat from the skin is something I wouldn't worry about unless you have a dog with special dietary needs.


----------



## mimi4neeyah (May 22, 2015)

Just started today, made a stew with boiled chicken breast, no bones or skin or fat. Added peas carrots and red kidney beans along with a couple of fish oil caps. 10 hrs in the crock pot on low. Got this from a friend who just got a Doberman pup , the breeder only feeds this and a 1/2 teaspoon of organic pumpkin. Tiring to cut out the can food because of allergies, they still get a little dry mixed in to make sure they get all nutrients. Will update in a week how it goes. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

ericwd9 said:


> Your title made me double take! I thought the dog was in the stew!
> Eric.


You and I think alike. My first reaction was:
Take one small dog and place in pot.......

Of course, I do always tell folks that I like kids, if they're cooked properly. 

Yeah, I hear that I'm just not right quite often for some reason.........


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Raw chicken bones are fine. If you feed way too much bone, then the dog could end up a belly full of bone and they usually end up getting super constipated or puke it up. Cooked bones are the dangerous ones, plus weight bearing bones from large animals because they can break teeth and cut bones (like pork chop bones), which could cause a puncture. I'd leave the skin on the chicken. Dogs need fat in their diet, it's where they get their energy. Skin on chicken is not too likely to cause pancreatitis, it's not much fat. I feed raw and have to add extra fat when I'm feeding a lot of lean things like chicken and venison. Are you making all your dog's meals? If so, I'd check with a veterinary nutritionist or someone who is knowledgable about that to make sure your dog is getting everything she needs.


----------



## NatalieAnne (Jul 23, 2016)

shell said:


> I love that book and I love cooking for the dogs but between Rocky's issues and Addison's finicky tummy when she came to us it makes me nervous. I haven't done any home cooking for them in ages. I'd love to make up a stew, even if it's just for a topper but I am afraid she will just vomit it up. When she likes something she tends to go nuts and then it's all over.


I haven't read through the whole book. However I believe I saw it mentioned to start with a teaspoon gradually moving up to a tbsp. I've paid the price several times in the past of giving something in too large amts. & in buying certain treats that just did not settle well with a dog. Have found individual dogs differ in likes & what can be tolerated.

I hope you can find something to enjoy making for your friends that can be tolerated. My next stew will have less ingredients in it.


----------



## NatalieAnne (Jul 23, 2016)

Caddy said:


> Your doggy stew sounds good, I make meals for the girls too but haven't used chicken skin. DH often comes in and says "smells good, is that for us or the dogs?" I'm too nervous about raw chicken bones, necks etc too, I stick to the big beef and buffalo bones.


I also love the aroma that floats through the house. And, having a pet & cooking for it helps those living singularly to eat better. For myself I find I waste less food, & in sharing one realizes a savings on dog food purchased, as well as hopefully a happier & healthier dog.


----------



## NatalieAnne (Jul 23, 2016)

N2Mischief said:


> I too have an Instant Pot. I LOVE that thing and cook in it probably 4 or 5 days a week. Never for the dogs yet, just for us. But have made some yummy stuff and so easy. This week I have made Corn Chowder, Meatloaf, Enchiladas, and tonight is Stroganoff. My husband is Cuban, and we make their national dish, Arroz con Pollo and it comes out so good!


First I have to mention the beautiful picture of your poodle. Every time I see it I have to pause a moment, it just warms my heart so.

Yes, the Instant Pot is sure loved by many. I didn't know meatloaf could be made in one. Two additional Instant Pot cookbooks were ordered along with the pot, but I haven't opened them yet. 

I see there is a glass top that can be ordered, I imagine for slow cooking. I'm thinking about getting one for the convenience of slow cooking. Did you get one?


----------



## NatalieAnne (Jul 23, 2016)

peppersb said:


> I cook chicken for the dogs all the time, and they definitely get all of the skin, fat, gristle and even cartilage. Chicken bones get boiled 2 or 3 times because the dogs love the stock.
> 
> One of my favorite dog suppers is what I call chicken and stuffing. I just put cooked chicken (bite-sized pieces, including skin and anything edible), bread and sometimes cooked carrots in a bowl and cover with chicken stock. Put it in the refrigerator over night. The stock jells and we have a nice dinner for the dogs the next night.


Thanks much for the tip on boiling bones for stock more than once. I'll definitely be doing that.

Your chicken & stuffing sounds fantastic. A loaf of bread goes slowly around here. Even freezing it before the expiration date, it doesn't keep long in the freezer, & much of the time gets tossed out. So, sharing with the dogs right along sounds to be a great idea.


----------



## NatalieAnne (Jul 23, 2016)

mimi4neeyah said:


> Just started today, made a stew with boiled chicken breast, no bones or skin or fat. Added peas carrots and red kidney beans along with a couple of fish oil caps. 10 hrs in the crock pot on low. Got this from a friend who just got a Doberman pup , the breeder only feeds this and a 1/2 teaspoon of organic pumpkin. Tiring to cut out the can food because of allergies, they still get a little dry mixed in to make sure they get all nutrients. Will update in a week how it goes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing. I wondered about putting fish oil caps in my stew as they are on hand. Did you just drop them in the pot or does one cut the end & squeeze out the contents? Have also thought about vit. E caps. 

There are several cans of pumpkin on hand here. In the past the vet prescribed a tbsp. of canned pumpkin 3 times daily for my Chi. to help soften & move stool. I watch for the sales near the winter holidays & stock up.

Recently gave a few cans to my neighbor who used it to make pumpkin cookies for dogs. They have been a hit with my puppy. 

I hope to use turkey breast in my next stew, as I had to purchase a whole turkey to get turkey legs. The white meat of turkey is not a favorite here unless it's pulled & in spaghetti sauce.

I look forward to hearing how your stew worked out.


----------



## NatalieAnne (Jul 23, 2016)

shell said:


> Oh yea, I didn't even answer that part. I have made meals using skin and all-particularly boneless thighs with skin. Just Food For Dogs I used to buy the vitamin packets and follow the recipes-they make fully balanced meals. The fat from the skin is something I wouldn't worry about unless you have a dog with special dietary needs.


Many thanks for your sharing & for the resource. I've just visited there & marked the address down as a resource in a dog food cookbook here.


----------



## mimi4neeyah (May 22, 2015)

Day 3 of the stew, so far so good. Cutting down on the canned food slowly, and keeping the dry the same for another 2 weeks. No stomach or gastro issues plus they love it. As far as the fish oil caps I put 2 in the crock pot as the stew was cooking. Had to check with my vet as my old man at 13 has thyroid issues, the doc was pleased with all ingredients. My 8 yrs old poodle also loves this and the vet ok'd it for him too. Let us know how it goes for you.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

